# Feed/Threading gear(s) for small 1950s American Lathe??



## Chuck Forman (Apr 29, 2014)

Can anyone help Mr Cheap here acquire or make gears for a small Lathe?

Looking at a nice 1952 Logan 11 X 36 model 922 lathe.  Good ways and headstock.  Trashed gears in the quick change box.  E-Bay has a QC box, but no gears.  Any advice RE repairing gears on a small lathe and a Logan specifically??.  

I think Logan used the same QC box/gears in 11, 12,14 inch lathes in this era, maybe 10"s also.  So might I get gears from an otherwise worn out machine?  Any chance if/when I get it apart I can fit off the shelf gears from Boston Gear or whomever to this machine??  

Having new gears made is probably out of the question; my old American lathe thing is an affliction, but not yet a financially fatal disease!!  That said, if someone has input that laser or plasma or whatever cutting of small (1"-3" OD) gears could restore this lathe to cut decent threads for "reasonable price" pls advise.  Likewise if you think Mr Cheap/Novice could actually do it with his worn 10" Sheldon lathe and sound Gorton 1-22 MetalMaster (Bridgeport size) vertical mill).

Thanks for any/all advice!!  Chuck Forman


----------



## Redirish (Apr 29, 2014)

Chuck Forman said:


> Can anyone help Mr Cheap here acquire or make gears for a small Lathe?
> 
> Looking at a nice 1952 Logan 11 X 36 model 922 lathe.  Good ways and headstock.  Trashed gears in the quick change box.  E-Bay has a QC box, but no gears.  Any advice RE repairing gears on a small lathe and a Logan specifically??.
> 
> ...


Do you know the pitch of the gears?


----------



## Don B (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think I'd let the gears stop me from buying a good lathe at the right price, you may be able to match the gears up from a place like Boston Gear (might need modification) for a reasonable price, if all else fails making gears really isn't that hard, you have a mill just add a rotary table/Indexing head grind some fly cutters and you'll be in business, there's lots of info on the net about cutting gears, I think the workshop practice series of books has one about gear cutting, good luck.)


----------



## Chuck Forman (Apr 30, 2014)

Chuck Forman said:


> Can anyone help Mr Cheap here acquire or make gears for a small Lathe?
> 
> Looking at a nice 1952 Logan 11 X 36 model 922 lathe.  Good ways and headstock.  Trashed gears in the quick change box.  E-Bay has a QC box, but no gears.  Any advice RE repairing gears on a small lathe and a Logan specifically??.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for the great input.  Redirish, I do not know the gear pitch; can't measure or be  sure which and how many gears are bad without taking the gearbox apart.

Don B: Upbeat input for sure.  I'm a novice and thinking more of the "baby steps" approach to learning machine works, but who knows - - -.


----------



## Chuck Forman (May 5, 2014)

Well, I bought the 11 inch Logan and am making good progress sourcing gears.  

Thanks everyone for the advice/help. Pleased to learn Logan Actuator (store.lathe.com) has many new parts.  Called them; very helpful, but prices are nothing short of shocking!!

Chuck Forman.


----------



## Don B (May 5, 2014)

Chuck Forman said:


> Well, I bought the 11 inch Logan and am making good progress sourcing gears.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice/help. Pleased to learn Logan Actuator (store.lathe.com) has many new parts.  Called them; very helpful, but prices are nothing short of shocking!!
> 
> Chuck Forman.




Congratulations on your new to you lathe....! Good luck with the repair work, hopefully you'll have a fully functional lathe in short order. )


----------

